# hkskyline's 2018 in Los Angeles



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

More photos on my website : http://www.globalphotos.org/losangeles.htm


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Los Angeles :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great to see how downtown LA looks today. Where are the funiculars going? I can't remember it is that hilly in downtown.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb pics.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Hi Nightsky, that part of downtown used to be hilly. They've flattened most of the hills but that one where the funicular runs, Bunker Hill, stayed in an altered state.

I don't know why I didn't come inside Bradbury Building. I still regret it once in a while.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Finding a parking spot at Griffith Park on a weekend is quite a challenge, but your patience is worth it thanks to beautiful views over the city below. The park was a gift from a mining giant in 1896, covering 5x the size of New York City's Central Park. While you are there, pop into the Observatory, which was built in 1935.
































































If you don't have a car, catch the cheap DASH buses that make the trip from points downhill for only 50 cents a ride.










Back downtown, the Intercontinental's lobby on the 70th floor is a great place to get your bearings. Many windows offer free views or you can grab a snack at the Lobby Lounge.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Shopping dominates the streets south of Pershing Square, with many jewelry shops occupying stately-looking historic buildings. My walking tour covers parts of South Olive, South Hill, and South Broadway. Sprinkles of new developments can be seen along this area, along with the homeless presence.






















































































































Broadway used to be the city's entertainment hub with many theaters along this stretch. Sadly, the area has seen better days and now looks quite gritty.

The Tower Theater opened in 1927 and can seat 900 on such a tiny site.























































The Orpheum Theatre dates from 1926 and was renovated in 2001. A 12-storey building sits on top of the theatre, which has been converted into live/work spaces.



















Eastern Columbia Lofts' unique turquoise exterior is quite catchy. Opened in 1930, its 13 stories once served as the headquarters of furniture and clothing companies. A renovation in 2006 has turned the building into a luxury residence.




























_More on my website : https://www.globalphotos.org/losangeles.htm _


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A nice update^


----------

